# The 1939 Monark Rocket Motorbike



## oldfart36 (Mar 9, 2021)

The 1939 Monark Rocket Motorbike "Patina Monster Roadster"
This has been a project I have Truly enjoyed working on! I usually don't post build threads, but!

The pictures are from the time I got the bike, up to yesterday, when I finished the bike.

Plans were a "Patina Monster Roadster" while letting some of the more unique original parts make a statement in bare metal. 
1 year only Pencil Springer, Pie Crust Chainguard, Clincher style seat post! Original period blackwall Goodyears and correct wheels, I added to the project. The bike is fresh on the inside (bearings, grease, etc.), and rides nice!

When I picked the bike up.





Got it home and started laying things out.




Leaving most of the patina on the back legs, while bare metal on the forward parts.
*Before/After*








Pie crust chain ring and frame cleaned and massaged.




Wheels, tires, kickstand, seat and grips added, the basic bike on the ground.





Dark walnut, Leather strapped tank area insert finished. Wanted to emulate the shape of the "Hanging Tank" on my survivor 39 Rocket Motorbike.
After mounting chain, rear reflector, pedals, and steering knob, the bike is Finished!





It's 1st run back in the wild!


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 9, 2021)




----------

